# Whats a comfy light saddle for $100?



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm looking to get a nice saddle for my 2009 Singlecross. 

Whats a good one thats ~150-180g for ~$100?

Or if you have no recommendations, please tell me at least what you use on your bike?


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

you can get a used Fizik Arione or Antares for that... but be careful on which version you get - some are up in the 200+g range.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

You can find 135g Selle Italia SLR for under $60...WARNING: your butt needs to get used to it!

I finished a solo century recently, with zero issues. However, my butt sat on it for an entire year on the MTB, before I switched it to the roadie...the thin-skinned saddle cannot tolerate ANY KIND of crash whatsoever.


----------

